# Keep an eye to the sky!



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

#2 launching






Bigfoot


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Damn. Nice send out.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

That bomb will take out an entire zip code..Run to the hills


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

The Foot's at it Again!!!!


----------



## threecrazychefs (Jan 15, 2008)

This is fun!


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

uh-oh....this is going to devisate alot of people.


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

Bigfoot is probably just using a box that big cuz he needed something to fit a pair of his shoes inside.


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

Bigfoot loves to drop MOAB's. Somebody's getting hurt!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Something tells me this won't be the only one either.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

oh my god thats scary run for your life


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

_What the hell are you going to do with that ?!?_

:errrr: :huh:


:arghhhh: :huh_oh: :mumbles:


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

WTF? Look out below!


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Looks like another mother of all bombs - regular bunker buster!


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Now that's the Bigfoot we all know and love! So which foot did you kick this one with "Law" or "Order"?


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

koolhandk said:


> Now that's the Bigfoot we all know and love! So which foot did you kick this one with "Law" or "Order"?


Kicked #1 with Law, so #2 was with order! Wait for #3!!!


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Uh Oh...looks like the fuse is hanging out the side.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Is that the WOMD that Bush went after Saddam for????
Damn-Bigfoot had it all this time


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Bigfoot is out for total annihilation!:eeek:
Gotta love it!


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Holy crap man!!! cant wait to see the results of this one!!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

if you live south of the Mason Dixon line, your safe...hahahahaha


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

I think bigfoot has gone crazy!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> if you live south of the Mason Dixon line, your safe...hahahahaha


Guess that depends on how far south. I hear the fallout from a big one can drift for a very long distance...


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Another big box, good luck


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> Kicked #1 with Law, so #2 was with order! Wait for #3!!!


Holy crap, I don't want to know the name of #3. All I can say is I am glad I am south of the Mason Dixon line.


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

That's a beastly box.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

He's going after the bomber of the universe award! He's a mad man!


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

Are you including full size humidors in those packages? If not, then they're gonna need one after receiving that ICBM.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

oh my lord


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

YOU HAVE TO BE F'KN JOKING!!!

That is some sick sh.....stuff right there

LOOK OUT DUECE!!!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

you have completley gone insane


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

:huh_oh:time to lock in and hide


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Insane


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Go get 'em, Brian!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Holly smokes! I love that teaser cigar setting next to the box, could that be a hint?


----------



## Clavery88 (Feb 1, 2008)

Bigfoot said:


> if you live south of the Mason Dixon line, your safe...hahahahaha


Watch out all y'all yankees


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

someone better be prepared to buy a walk in humi with this one


----------



## mikedaddy (Oct 19, 2007)

That's got to be the mother of all bombs!


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Dear god he needs to be stopped.


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

Bigfoot said:


> if you live south of the Mason Dixon line, your safe...hahahahaha


Did you say the Manson Nixon line?


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

This one is tracking North, eta Friday by noon....


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Bigfoot said:


> This one is tracking North, eta Friday by noon....


How far north?:imconfused:


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

Another "Nuke Box"! Bigfoot is insane!!!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

deuce said:


> How far north?:imconfused:


Deuce, you are safe on this one as well....You, I have to think, ponder, put together something.....special...ya, thats it....trust me, you will not be forgotten, It may be this month...it may be next year, but trust me..you will get what you deserve!!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Bigfoot said:


> Deuce, you are safe on this one as well....You, I have to think, ponder, put together something.....special...ya, thats it....trust me, you will not be forgotten, It may be this month...it may be next year, but trust me..you will get what you deserve!!


Good, that means i have time! Time is all i need! :biggrin:


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

oh wait
when i first read this post i thought it was the bomb that blew earlier today
but this is a whole different bomb
bigfoot is a madman
but i dig your kinda crazy


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Bigfoot is a mad man!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

Bigfoot in haiku:

Ware the Foot O'er Head,

Destruction is flying out,


Oh, can I be next?


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

How many is this crazy launching? Seriously Bigfoot, you're more dangerous than North Korea and Maverick (from Top Gun) put together.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

This one might have a Michigan Address


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Or an Illinois.. :uhoh:


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

BigFoot's got some mighty big shoes to fill. Can anyone compete with this man?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

wow...amazing stuff to see.


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Hopefully it isn't me as I am taking my wife to St. Louis tomorrow for her birthday for the weekend. HA HA Flint


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

My God!!!!


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> My God!!!!


Did something go boom?


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

some one will go BOOM tomorrow....


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

I can't wait to see the damage.!!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

deuce don't trust him these hits are for you to let your gaurd down stay ready and sharp


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

tomorrow will be good times....LOL


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

I like the cigar leaning up on the box...


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

Bigfoot said:


> tomorrow will be good times....LOL


Haha I'm anxious to see who gets hit! North of Mckinney is a big area.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

The Monte looks tasty---Ut Ohhhhhhhhhhh---North you say?/????/??/


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

Bigfoot said:


> if you live south of the Mason Dixon line, your safe...hahahahaha


Dude you need to check your geography again. Both the hits I have seen are south and west of the Mason Dixon line. Unless your talking about a No.3 hit then I would guess some New Yorker is in the crosshairs.


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

Ok...now this is just overkill! Have you no mercy!


----------

